# Milan: Arnault smentisce ancora.



## admin (9 Gennaio 2020)

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 9 gennaio, riporta un virgolettato da parte di un portavoce del gruppo LVMH sulle voci che vorrebbero Arnault in procinto di comprare il Milan. Smentita anche l'indiscrezione lanciata da Armani:"Posso smentire ancora qualsiasi interesse di LVHM e di Arnault, anche a titolo personale. Non abbiamo mai pensato al Milan". Queste le parole del portavoce.

*Il Giorno (Giulio Mola... riportiamo solo per dovere di cronaca NDR): siamo alla fase decisiva della trattativa tra Elliott ed Arnaut per la cessione del Milan. Braida, che fa da intermediario, pronto a tornare. La due diligence è già stata effettuata. Arnaut vorrebbe chiudere l'acquisto del Milan a titolo personale. Due i punti fondamentali: il nuovo stadio, con Arnault che preferirebbe ristrutturare San Siro e la valutazione del club: Elliott chiede 1 mld, Arnault spera di chiudere a 700-800 mln.*


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 9 gennaio, riporta un virgolettato da parte di un portavoce del gruppo LVMH sulle voci che vorrebbero Arnault in procinto di comprare il Milan. Smentita anche l'indiscrezione lanciata da Armani:"Posso smentire ancora qualsiasi interesse di LVHM e di Arnault, anche a titolo personale. Non abbiamo mai pensato al Milan". Queste le parole del portavoce.



Magari alla fine sarà proprio "Armani" insieme alla combriccola dei demoni...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Magari alla fine sarà proprio "Armani" insieme alla combriccola dei demoni...



Armani ha 86 anni a Luglio....

Lasciamo perdere acquirenti.

Vediamo come uscirne con questa proprietà senza stare li ad aspettare Godot.


----------



## Konrad (9 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 9 gennaio, riporta un virgolettato da parte di un portavoce del gruppo LVMH sulle voci che vorrebbero Arnault in procinto di comprare il Milan. Smentita anche l'indiscrezione lanciata da Armani:"Posso smentire ancora qualsiasi interesse di LVHM e di Arnault, anche a titolo personale. Non abbiamo mai pensato al Milan". Queste le parole del portavoce.



Lo ammetto... Questa smentita per me ha lo stesso effetto di una mazzata. Non abbiamo possibilità di uscire dal limbo provinciale in cui siamo finiti con Billy Elliott proprietario e il gatto e la volpe a spendere soldi inutilmente


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 9 gennaio, riporta un virgolettato da parte di un portavoce del gruppo LVMH sulle voci che vorrebbero Arnault in procinto di comprare il Milan. Smentita anche l'indiscrezione lanciata da Armani:"Posso smentire ancora qualsiasi interesse di LVHM e di Arnault, anche a titolo personale. Non abbiamo mai pensato al Milan". Queste le parole del portavoce.



Questa storia mi ricorda moltissimo "Guardiola - Juve dell'estate"

Secondo me non c'è nulla. Qualcuno si diverte a mettere in giro queste informazioni, il Milan però non è quotata in borsa come la Juve e dunque non capisco a che pro ( A parte quello solito di dare false speranze ai già poveri tifosi milanisti).


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 9 gennaio, riporta un virgolettato da parte di un portavoce del gruppo LVMH sulle voci che vorrebbero Arnault in procinto di comprare il Milan. Smentita anche l'indiscrezione lanciata da Armani:"Posso smentire ancora qualsiasi interesse di LVHM e di Arnault, anche a titolo personale. Non abbiamo mai pensato al Milan". Queste le parole del portavoce.



Qualcuno ci percul4..non è nemmeno una novità purtroppo


----------



## Lambro (9 Gennaio 2020)

Suning Inter voce uscita 1 mese prima della chiusura , check.
Friedkin Roma voce uscita 2 settimane prima della chiusura, check.
Povero Milan...


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2020)

*Il Giorno (Giulio Mola... riportiamo solo per dovere di cronaca NDR): siamo alla fase decisiva della trattativa tra Elliott ed Arnaut per la cessione del Milan. Braida, che fa da intermediario, pronto a tornare. La due diligence è già stata effettuata. Arnaut vorrebbe chiudere l'acquisto del Milan a titolo personale. Due i punti fondamentali: il nuovo stadio, con Arnault che preferirebbe ristrutturare San Siro e la valutazione del club: Elliott chiede 1 mld, Arnault spera di chiudere a 700-800 mln.*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa storia mi ricorda moltissimo "Guardiola - Juve dell'estate"
> 
> Secondo me non c'è nulla. Qualcuno si diverte a mettere in giro queste informazioni, il Milan però non è quotata in borsa come la Juve e dunque non capisco a che pro ( A parte quello solito di dare false speranze ai già poveri tifosi milanisti).



Il pro è dare al tifoso quello che vuole: una speranza di poterne uscire con la bacchetta magica. Così il tifoso sogna, oppure attacca la proprietà attuale allo scopo di accettare un prezzo più basso della "fantomatica" offerta. Oppure polemizza su tutto e tutti tanto "qui si aspetta solo Arnault".


----------



## gabri65 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Suning Inter voce uscita 1 mese prima della chiusura , check.
> Friedkin Roma voce uscita 2 settimane prima della chiusura, check.
> Povero Milan...



Ma secondo te, un gruppo come LVMH ha bisogno di un club di calcio per farsi pubblicità? Questi sono leader mondiali, hanno indicatori in verde su ogni possibile voce, e già sponsorizzano la competizione di lusso per eccellenza, i challengers della America's Cup di vela. Se il Milan viene comprato non credo proprio sia per motivi commerciali, semmai per un vezzo del riccone.

Poi tutto può essere, io quando vedo post del tipo "trattativa conclusa, lo so da fonti certe", allora metto una pietra tombale, credo solo a quello che vedo.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giorno (Giulio Mola... riportiamo solo per dovere di cronaca NDR): siamo alla fase decisiva della trattativa tra Elliott ed Arnaut per la cessione del Milan. Braida, che fa da intermediario, pronto a tornare. La due diligence è già stata effettuata. Arnaut vorrebbe chiudere l'acquisto del Milan a titolo personale. Due i punti fondamentali: il nuovo stadio, con Arnault che preferirebbe ristrutturare San Siro e la valutazione del club: Elliott chiede 1 mld, Arnault spera di chiudere a 700-800 mln.*



Se Arnaut preferisce ristrutturare San Siro cosa aspetta ? il si del comune alla demolizione ?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giorno (Giulio Mola... riportiamo solo per dovere di cronaca NDR): siamo alla fase decisiva della trattativa tra Elliott ed Arnaut per la cessione del Milan. Braida, che fa da intermediario, pronto a tornare. La due diligence è già stata effettuata. Arnaut vorrebbe chiudere l'acquisto del Milan a titolo personale. Due i punti fondamentali: il nuovo stadio, con Arnault che preferirebbe ristrutturare San Siro e la valutazione del club: Elliott chiede 1 mld, Arnault spera di chiudere a 700-800 mln.*



Sto incrociando anche le dita dei piedi


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2020)

Che vi avevo detto?Ci perculan da 3 anni,da quando non abbiamo una vera proprietà.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 9 gennaio, riporta un virgolettato da parte di un portavoce del gruppo LVMH sulle voci che vorrebbero Arnault in procinto di comprare il Milan. Smentita anche l'indiscrezione lanciata da Armani:"Posso smentire ancora qualsiasi interesse di LVHM e di Arnault, anche a titolo personale. Non abbiamo mai pensato al Milan". Queste le parole del portavoce.
> 
> *Il Giorno (Giulio Mola... riportiamo solo per dovere di cronaca NDR): siamo alla fase decisiva della trattativa tra Elliott ed Arnaut per la cessione del Milan. Braida, che fa da intermediario, pronto a tornare. La due diligence è già stata effettuata. Arnaut vorrebbe chiudere l'acquisto del Milan a titolo personale. Due i punti fondamentali: il nuovo stadio, con Arnault che preferirebbe ristrutturare San Siro e la valutazione del club: Elliott chiede 1 mld, Arnault spera di chiudere a 700-800 mln.*



.


----------



## Pungiglione (9 Gennaio 2020)

Niente dai Elliot ci cederà quando meno ce l'aspettiamo

Attenzione perché se alla lunga con i costi di gestione per loro diventa impossibile guadagnare sulla cessione, potrebbero decidere di cedere pezzi dell'Ac Milan e smobilitare, lasciarci in mutande, come fanno con le aziende. Speriamo vendano in fretta


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Gennaio 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Niente dai Elliot ci cederà quando meno ce l'aspettiamo
> 
> Attenzione perché se alla lunga con i costi di gestione per loro diventa impossibile guadagnare sulla cessione, potrebbero decidere di cedere pezzi dell'Ac Milan e smobilitare, lasciarci in mutande, come fanno con le aziende. Speriamo vendano in fretta



Qualcuno ha già parlato di scadenza a breve per massimizzare il guadagno. Non ricordo esattamente la data ma era tipo Giugno2020 per il rapporto costi/prezzo di vendita al proprio picco più alto.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 9 gennaio, riporta un virgolettato da parte di un portavoce del gruppo LVMH sulle voci che vorrebbero Arnault in procinto di comprare il Milan. Smentita anche l'indiscrezione lanciata da Armani:"Posso smentire ancora qualsiasi interesse di LVHM e di Arnault, anche a titolo personale. Non abbiamo mai pensato al Milan". Queste le parole del portavoce.
> 
> *Il Giorno (Giulio Mola... riportiamo solo per dovere di cronaca NDR): siamo alla fase decisiva della trattativa tra Elliott ed Arnaut per la cessione del Milan. Braida, che fa da intermediario, pronto a tornare. La due diligence è già stata effettuata. Arnaut vorrebbe chiudere l'acquisto del Milan a titolo personale. Due i punti fondamentali: il nuovo stadio, con Arnault che preferirebbe ristrutturare San Siro e la valutazione del club: Elliott chiede 1 mld, Arnault spera di chiudere a 700-800 mln.*




Chissà che sganasciate si è fatto/si sta facendo chi ha messo in giro 'sta voce di Arnault.


Non mi stupirei nemmeno fossero i soliti demoni.


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2020)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Chissà che sganasciate si è fatto/si sta facendo chi ha messo in giro 'sta voce di Arnault.
> 
> 
> Non mi stupirei nemmeno fossero i soliti demoni.



Si divertono a trollarci i maledetti.


----------



## Lambro (9 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te, un gruppo come LVMH ha bisogno di un club di calcio per farsi pubblicità? Questi sono leader mondiali, hanno indicatori in verde su ogni possibile voce, e già sponsorizzano la competizione di lusso per eccellenza, i challengers della America's Cup di vela. Se il Milan viene comprato non credo proprio sia per motivi commerciali, semmai per un vezzo del riccone.
> 
> Poi tutto può essere, io quando vedo post del tipo "trattativa conclusa, lo so da fonti certe", allora metto una pietra tombale, credo solo a quello che vedo.



Sì puo' essere, pero' smentiscono continuamente, poi continuamente escono voci come il Giorno che confermano la trattativa e la danno addirittura per fatta,io sono ormai bruciatissimo dalle voci sullo stato cinese , jack ma ,huarong, che due anni fa ci avevano tutti illuso in modo clamoroso.


----------



## MassimoRE (9 Gennaio 2020)

Appunto, io dopo Huarong (per bocca del direttore della tv ufficiale, non dello spazzino degli studi) non credo più a niente e a nessuno, crederò solo alle (eventuali) firme.


----------



## sunburn (9 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te, un gruppo come LVMH ha bisogno di un club di calcio per farsi pubblicità? Questi sono leader mondiali, hanno indicatori in verde su ogni possibile voce, e già sponsorizzano la competizione di lusso per eccellenza, i challengers della America's Cup di vela. Se il Milan viene comprato non credo proprio sia per motivi commerciali, semmai per un vezzo del riccone.


Il tifoso mediamente ha una percezione della realtà basata sulla centralità della propria squadra e fa fatica a capire che LVMH che compra il Milan per farsi pubblicità è come Cafù che va dal piccolo Hakan per imparare a crossare.

PS: ci tocca restituire quel Moët & Chandon da cinquemila euro che avevamo comprato. Lo scontrino ce l'hai tu?


----------



## gabri65 (9 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il tifoso mediamente ha una percezione della realtà basata sulla centralità della propria squadra e fa fatica a capire che LVMH che compra il Milan per farsi pubblicità è come Cafù che va dal piccolo Hakan per imparare a crossare.
> 
> PS: ci tocca restituire quel Moët & Chandon da cinquemila euro che avevamo comprato. Lo scontrino ce l'hai tu?



Purtroppo è così. Si leggono commenti dove sembra che l'AC Milan sia un gioiello per cui i potenti del pianeta dovrebbero scannarsi. Ma onestamente è una visione alquanto limitata e infervorata dal nostro tifo. Tu guarda cosa è successo, ad esempio, in F1 con la Lotus. Un marchio leggendario, ed è lì, ad aspettare che qualcuno la risollevi. La speranza la dobbiamo mantenere, ma tutte queste storielle ormai settimanali sulla cessione non ci fanno altro che male.

PS
Non vi è bisogno di restituirlo, ho mandato il piccolo Hakan al negozio con la bottiglia ed un pallone in mano, minacciando il gestore che si sarebbe messo a giocare lì di fronte. Ovviamente il tizio gli ha lasciato in dono la bottiglia e si è fatto dare il pallone in fretta e furia.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Gennaio 2020)

Non è il marchio Milan, ma la città di Milano che interessa. L'immagine che ha all'estero, soprattutto per quanto riguarda certi settori commerciali, è unica. Non so come non si faccia a capire un concetto così semplice.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Chissà che sganasciate si è fatto/si sta facendo chi ha messo in giro 'sta voce di Arnault.
> 
> 
> Non mi stupirei nemmeno fossero i soliti demoni.



Ma smettiamola, anche l’avvocato Antonello Martinez ha confermato di avere in mano una copia della due diligence da parte di Arnault per comprare il Milan.

L’interessamento c’è al 100%, un avvocato di quella statura non si metterebbe a raccontare balle come un giornalaio qualunque, poi che vada in porto o meno è un altro discorso.

Ma se l’Inda è riuscita ad attrarre investitori come la multinazionale di Suning tranquilli che anche il Milan ha i suoi pretendenti.



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Armani ha 86 anni a Luglio....
> 
> Lasciamo perdere acquirenti.
> 
> Vediamo come uscirne con questa proprietà senza stare li ad aspettare Godot.



Cerchiamo di essere seri.

Con lo strozzino l’unica cosa dalla quale possiamo uscire è il calcio professionistico. Se qualcuno si aspetta di vincere anche solo una coppucola italiucula con Idiott avrà un amaro, amarissimo risveglio.

Il Milan ha le stesse prospettive di vittoria con Idiott che aveva l’Inda con Tohir(chio), uguali identiche. 

La nostra speranza di rinascita risiede solo e unicamente in nuovi acquirenti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non è il marchio Milan, ma la città di Milano che interessa. L'immagine che ha all'estero, soprattutto per quanto riguarda certi settori commerciali, è unica. Non so come non si faccia a capire un concetto così semplice.



Esatto. Inoltre Milano, come città, è in grandissima ripresa, non posso mettere il link ma

“Negli ultimi cinque anni Milano è cresciuta il doppio rispetto al resto d'Italia con un aumento del 9,7% del prodotto interno lordo (Pil) contro il +4,6% nazionale. Lo rileva l'Osservatorio Milano 2019, evidenziando che "Milano si è ormai lasciata alle spalle la crisi ed è prima tra i motori d'Europa per reputazione. Il punto di forza è il suo sistema produttivo". Secondo l'Osservatorio, realizzato da Assolombarda e Comune di Milano, "oggi Milano si colloca ben al di sopra dei livelli precrisi" ”

In genere quando Milano gira alla grande lo fa anche il Milan. Non a caso col boom degli anni ‘60 la Milano del calcio andò a comandare in Europa e gli opulenti anni ‘80 segnarono la nostra rinascita.

Questo perché una Milano che gira, economicamente, invoglia per ovvi motivi gli investitori, e una squadra di calcio apre molte porte (basti pensare alle ragioni per le quali ci prese il Nano, di sicuro non legate al fatto che fosse un cuore rossonero. Oppure basti pensare al perché Suning abbia preso l’Inda, qualcuno crede che Zhang da bambino avesse il poster di Rummenigge in camera?).


Non c’è nessuna ragione per la quale l’Inda dovrebbe poter ambire a delle multinazionali e il Milan dovrebbe essere il parente povero e pezzente che si destreggia tra cinesi insolventi e strozzini sionisti.

Se ciò dovesse accadere la causa sarebbe, per dirla alla Nietzsche, “umana troppo umana”. Così umana da essere dotata di nome, cognome e..... pompetta scrotale.


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giorno (Giulio Mola... riportiamo solo per dovere di cronaca NDR): siamo alla fase decisiva della trattativa tra Elliott ed Arnaut per la cessione del Milan. Braida, che fa da intermediario, pronto a tornare. La due diligence è già stata effettuata. Arnaut vorrebbe chiudere l'acquisto del Milan a titolo personale. Due i punti fondamentali: il nuovo stadio, con Arnault che preferirebbe ristrutturare San Siro e la valutazione del club: Elliott chiede 1 mld, Arnault spera di chiudere a 700-800 mln.*



La smentita è necessaria, quindi bene così.
Figuratevi se un brand come il Milan, comprabile per 700-800 mln, non potrebbe far gola a qualcuno talmente ricco da considerarlo come un affare da niente, perché poi il succo del discorso è questo, a certe cifre, oggi, possono comprarci solo i più ricchi, se Elliott vuole tenere il Milan con questa gestione ridicola e passiva avrà solo altre perdite e pochi guadagni, guadagni che dovrebbero arrivare dalle plusva (vitali) che però non arrivano e non sembrano nemmeno una priorità (grazie ad incapaci messi lì per solo per far presenza).
Perché possono comprarci solo Arnault o simili? perché i Commisso vari o broker con mamma australiana non possono gestire un club così grande, con quelle aspettative, quei costi, quel bisogno di stare tra i grandi per non scomparire dietro costi e gestioni scellerate di improvvisati dirigenti o affamati di popolarità.
Elliott è costretto a cedere ora, non fatevi ingannare da altre voci, Elliott per guadagnarci o vende al franscese entro la fine di questa stagione o un altro anno sul groppone (senza sapere dove andare a parare visti i disastri di codesto e col'altro anno) gli farà perdere tutto l'investimento e una bella fetta di guadagno preventivato al day one.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La smentita è necessaria, quindi bene così.
> Figuratevi se un brand come il Milan, comprabile per 700-800 mln, non potrebbe far gola a qualcuno talmente ricco da considerarlo come un affare da niente, perché poi il succo del discorso è questo, a certe cifre, oggi, possono comprarci solo i più ricchi, se Elliott vuole tenere il Milan con questa gestione ridicola e passiva avrà solo altre perdite e pochi guadagni, guadagni che dovrebbero arrivare dalle plusva (vitali) che però non arrivano e non sembrano nemmeno una priorità (grazie ad incapaci messi lì per solo per far presenza).
> Perché possono comprarci solo Arnault o simili? perché i Commisso vari o broker con mamma australiana non possono gestire un club così grande, con quelle aspettative, quei costi, quel bisogno di stare tra i grandi per non scomparire dietro costi e gestioni scellerate di improvvisati dirigenti o affamati di popolarità.
> Elliott è costretto a cedere ora, non fatevi ingannare da altre voci, Elliott per guadagnarci o vende al franscese entro la fine di questa stagione o un altro anno sul groppone (senza sapere dove andare a parare visti i disastri di codesto e col'altro anno) gli farà perdere tutto l'investimento e una bella fetta di guadagno preventivato al day one.



Esattamente.

Che poi la Roma è stata appena comprata per 750 milioni. La ROMA zio povero!

Un brand ridicolo che deve solo nascondersi di fronte al palmares di squadre come il Bologna, in una città bellissima ma che non offre un decimo delle opportunità di crescita e investimento che offre Milano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La smentita è necessaria, quindi bene così.
> Figuratevi se un brand come il Milan, comprabile per 700-800 mln, non potrebbe far gola a qualcuno talmente ricco da considerarlo come un affare da niente, perché poi il succo del discorso è questo, a certe cifre, oggi, possono comprarci solo i più ricchi, se Elliott vuole tenere il Milan con questa gestione ridicola e passiva avrà solo altre perdite e pochi guadagni, guadagni che dovrebbero arrivare dalle plusva (vitali) che però non arrivano e non sembrano nemmeno una priorità (grazie ad incapaci messi lì per solo per far presenza).
> Perché possono comprarci solo Arnault o simili? perché i Commisso vari o broker con mamma australiana non possono gestire un club così grande, con quelle aspettative, quei costi, quel bisogno di stare tra i grandi per non scomparire dietro costi e gestioni scellerate di improvvisati dirigenti o affamati di popolarità.
> Elliott è costretto a cedere ora, non fatevi ingannare da altre voci, Elliott per guadagnarci o vende al franscese entro la fine di questa stagione o un altro anno sul groppone (senza sapere dove andare a parare visti i disastri di codesto e col'altro anno) gli farà perdere tutto l'investimento e una bella fetta di guadagno preventivato al day one.



Infatti la vera speranza è esattamente questa..il Milan genera passivi da 100 milioni all'anno che per essere sistemati necessitano di lavoro di ristrutturazione societaria e di squadra..è un percorso lungo..Elliott non so quanti passivi sarà disposto a chiudere prima di cederci..
Oggi a 8-900 milioni ci fa ancora un bel guadagno..altri 2 anni così e oltre ad una spesa di altri 2-3 milioni il valore del brand sarà sceso ancora..

Credo si attenda il via libera per lo stadio e basta


----------



## __king george__ (9 Gennaio 2020)

costretti ad attaccarci a Giulio Mola per tenere viva la speranza...come ci siamo ridotti…

è un po' come il malato incurabile che ormai senza speranza si affida al "santone ciarlatano" di turno...


----------



## uolfetto (9 Gennaio 2020)

scusate l'ignoranza ma l'avvocato Antonello Martinez che ha la due diligente chi sarebbe? E Giulio Mola invece?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Antonello Martinez, nato a Oristano, 63 anni, Avvocato civilista, fondatore dello Studio Legale Associato Martinez & Novebaci, proviene da generazioni di avvocati. Nel 1978 si laurea in giurisprudenza all’Università di Cagliari e inizia la sua attività nello studio del padre a Oristano; nel 1988 si trasferisce a Milano aprendo un suo studio. Oltre alle tante società italiane ed estere rappresenta in Europa il Dipartimento dello sviluppo Economico del Governo di Dubai. È l’avvocato del Crown Prince di Dubai e ha rappresentato in Italia alcune tra le principali società riconducibili direttamente al Fondo Sovrano di Abu Dhabi. Dal 1999 è Presidente Nazionale dell’Associazione Italiana Avvocati d’Impresa, una tra le più importanti e antiche associazioni forensi Italiane fondata nel 1947. È stato Avvocato di molti Ministri della Repubblica. È stato insignito di diverse onorificenze attribuitegli per meriti professionali tra le quali la medaglia d’oro della Provincia di Milano per meriti professionali. Parallelamente all’attività professionale forense Antonello Martinez ha seguito diverse iniziative complementari a quella dell’avvocatura, in particolare come docente di Diritto della Comunicazione presso diversi Atenei per poi coronare la propria carriera Accademica come Magnifico Rettore di un noto Ateneo Svizzero per circa quattro anni (sino a qualche settimana fa). Autore di numerosi libri e pubblicazioni di Diritto è membro del comitato scientifico della Mimesis, nota casa editrice in materia giuridica.
> 
> Insomma non è propriamente un avvocatucolo malpagato, malvestito e maltrattato in cerca di notorietà.




Anche Galatioto e Gancikoff sembrava fossero chissà che personaggioni ed invece....


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2020)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Anche Galatioto e Gancikoff sembrava fossero chissà che personaggioni ed invece....



Galatioto era serio eccome..non a caso è stato tagliato fuori..


----------



## sunburn (9 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> PS
> Non vi è bisogno di restituirlo, ho mandato il piccolo Hakan al negozio con la bottiglia ed un pallone in mano, minacciando il gestore che si sarebbe messo a giocare lì di fronte. Ovviamente il tizio gli ha lasciato in dono la bottiglia e si è fatto dare il pallone in fretta e furia.


Allora posso confessarti una cosa: me l'ero scolato tutto da solo e l'avevo sostituito con un Mo Chan Don acquistato nel mio ristorante cinese preferito per 3 euro(senza scontrino, ovviamente ).


----------



## sunburn (9 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> 
> Non c’è nessuna ragione per la quale l’Inda dovrebbe poter ambire a delle multinazionali


Purtroppo ci sono delle differenze abissali.
1)Suning ha speso per la maggioranza dell'Inter meno della metà di quella che pare essere la cifra richiesta da Elliott,
2)Suning aveva interesse a investire fuori dalla Cina, sia per questioni di valuta che per questioni di penetrazione del mercato europeo. Se ricordi, molti erano convinti che noi fossimo stati comprati dallo Stato cinese, mentre loro dai cinesi poveri. Questo per dire che Suning da noi non era conosciuta. Con l'acquisto dell'Inter hanno avuto visibilità, che ha consentito loro sia di ampliare il bacino d'utenza del loro sito di e-commerce(che è diventato sponsor dell'Inter praticamente il giorno dopo la firma), sia di concludere affari extra-calcistici(per esempio con la catena Carrefour).

PS: se non sbaglio, l'avv Martinez è stato legale di Fininvest in varie questioni/controversie. Quindi faccio fatica a ritenerlo fonte attendibile per questioni legate al Milan, pur essendo innegabile la sua competenza professionale, come emerge da quanto hai riportato.


----------



## sunburn (9 Gennaio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non è il marchio Milan, ma la città di Milano che interessa. L'immagine che ha all'estero, soprattutto per quanto riguarda certi settori commerciali, è unica. Non so come non si faccia a capire un concetto così semplice.


Il problema è che a Milano loro sono già ben radicati da anni. Sono protagonisti indiscussi di tutti gli eventi di moda, hanno punti vendita nelle zone più esclusive della città(galleria e via Monte Napoleone) ecc.
Ovviamente non possiamo escludere che possano avere in mente qualche investimento ulteriore, ma non è cosa così ovvia e scontata. Anzi.


----------



## uolfetto (9 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ci sono delle differenze abissali.
> 1)Suning ha speso per la maggioranza dell'Inter meno della metà di quella che pare essere la cifra richiesta da Elliott,
> 2)Suning aveva interesse a investire fuori dalla Cina, sia per questioni di valuta che per questioni di penetrazione del mercato europeo. Se ricordi, molti erano convinti che noi fossimo stati comprati dallo Stato cinese, mentre loro dai cinesi poveri. Questo per dire che Suning da noi non era conosciuta. Con l'acquisto dell'Inter hanno avuto visibilità, che ha consentito loro sia di ampliare il bacino d'utenza del loro sito di e-commerce(che è diventato sponsor dell'Inter praticamente il giorno dopo la firma), sia di concludere affari extra-calcistici(per esempio con la catena Carrefour).
> 
> PS: se non sbaglio, l'avv Martinez è stato legale di Fininvest in varie questioni/controversie. Quindi faccio fatica a ritenerlo fonte attendibile per questioni legate al Milan, pur essendo innegabile la sua competenza professionale, come emerge da quanto hai riportato.



in un altro topic simile sto sostenendo che secondo me è fondamentale che il prezzo di cessione sia equo (vista soprattutto la nostra situazione attuale) affinché investitori importanti abbiano voglia di acquistarci. ma tutti mi stanno rispondendo che noi siamo il Milan, che per un riccone è uguale spendere 500 milioni in più o in meno che sono noccioline ecc.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Gennaio 2020)

Comunque c'è scritto che lo farebbe a titolo personale...magari si tratta semplicemente dell'ultimo divertimento di un miliardario...e la pubblicità un discorso secondario (ma non irrilevante)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> in un altro topic simile sto sostenendo che secondo me è fondamentale che il prezzo di cessione sia equo (vista soprattutto la nostra situazione attuale) affinché investitori importanti abbiano voglia di acquistarci. ma tutti mi stanno rispondendo che noi siamo il Milan, che per un riccone è uguale spendere 500 milioni in più o in meno che sono noccioline ecc.



Dipende dal riccone. Per uno che ha 96.000 milioni di euro di patrimonio (cioè 96 miliardi, uso i milioni perché danno meglio l’idea della grandezza del patrimonio di cui stiamo parlando) 500 milioni sono come cinquecento euro per un top manager, anzi molto meno, come 50 euro, perciò si, sono noccioline, chiaro che se uno ha un patrimonio di cinque miliardi invece, beh in quel caso 500 milioni sarebbero una spesa importante. 500 milioni di spesa per uno che ha un patrimonio di cinque miliardi sarebbero come 9 miliardi e mezzo per Arnault. 

È tutto parametrato. 

Ma vai tranquillo che un miliardo per il Milan non è una spesa più “iniqua” di 750 milioni per la Rometta dai tre scudetti e zero titoli internazionali con tre tifosi in croce e potenzialità di brand che non si avvicinano nemmeno alla metà del quarto di quello di club del livello del Milan (e farei lo stesso discorso se nella nostra situazione ci fosse il Barca per dire, non lo dico solo perché siamo il secondo club più titolato al mondo. Se vedessi la Real Sociedad, squadra dal palmares simile a quello della Roma, pagata 750 milioni, col Barca, squadra dal palmares simile al nostro, che pare che o lo vendi a 400 milioni o nisba, direi le medesime cose).


----------



## Manue (9 Gennaio 2020)

Smentita di rito


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2020)

Speriamo che alla fine non salti fuori la cordata Armani...comio.


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo che alla fine non salti fuori la cordata Armani...comio.



A breve uscirà la notizia della cordata guidata da Mendes...


----------



## Pitermilanista (9 Gennaio 2020)

Ad Arnault ho creduto un po', per disperazione più che altro. Ma basti vedere chi sta pompando la notizia, gli stessi dello Stato Cinese, Moutai, Jack Ma, i giganti, Lu Bo, Lu Bo, Lu Bo... Facciamo i seri! 

Velina fatta uscire dai due Demoni, e c'è da mettersi paura, perché significa che stanno per far partire un'altra porcata, quella finale. Penso che a giugno saremo di una cordata fake con a capo il Demonio numero 2, che poi è l'evoluzione della vicenda che mi aspettavo sin dall'inizio della pagliacciata.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo che alla fine non salti fuori la cordata Armani...comio.



La cordata Galliani-Preziosi-Renzo Rosso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Non avete idea ragazzi, se fosse vero quello che alcuni di voi stanno dicendo saremmo finiti per sempre. Unico top club dei principali campionati europei nella storia del calcio a fare questa fine.

Dobbiamo sperare in Arnault, è l’unica speranza.


----------



## Milanlove (9 Gennaio 2020)

E la pagliacciata continua.


----------



## Marcex7 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Meglio così perchè leggo molti di voi che pensano che Elliott non arrivi a fine mese mentre Arnault è il ricco di turno.
Il Milan ha problemi di passivo e con la Uefa.Questi problemi restano con Arnault,Bezos,Jack Ma,C.Slim,B.Gates ecc ecc.È la soluzione è solo una ed è quella di riordinare i conti e abbassare il monte ingaggi e aumentare le entrate.
In ordine rigorosamente sparso...
Arnault non ti porta Mbappè.
Bezos non ti porta J.Felix.
B.Gates non ti porta Neymar.
Perchè?Perchè semplicemente non possiamo.Non è un fatto di soldi ma di "non poterlo fare"


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Meglio così perchè leggo molti di voi che pensano che Elliott non arrivi a fine mese mentre Arnault è il ricco di turno.
> Il Milan ha problemi di passivo e con la Uefa.Questi problemi restano con Arnault,Bezos,Jack Ma,C.Slim,B.Gates ecc ecc.È la soluzione è solo una ed è quella di riordinare i conti e abbassare il monte ingaggi e aumentare le entrate.
> In ordine rigorosamente sparso...
> Arnault non ti porta Mbappè.
> ...



Arnault potrebbe minimo minimo fare quello che ha fatto Suning con l’Inda. E in realtà potrebbe fare anche di più.

Poi molti di voi ragionano come se l’FPF fosse un dogma ma guardate che ho già postato le parole di Infantino della scorsa estate dove diceva che in futuro sarebbe stato reso meno restrittivo per favorire gli investimenti.


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Meglio così perchè leggo molti di voi che pensano che Elliott non arrivi a fine mese mentre Arnault è il ricco di turno.
> Il Milan ha problemi di passivo e con la Uefa.Questi problemi restano con Arnault,Bezos,Jack Ma,C.Slim,B.Gates ecc ecc.È la soluzione è solo una ed è quella di riordinare i conti e abbassare il monte ingaggi e aumentare le entrate.
> In ordine rigorosamente sparso...
> Arnault non ti porta Mbappè.
> ...



Si ma non ti portano manco i kjaer e i viviano ..


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Meglio così perchè leggo molti di voi che pensano che Elliott non arrivi a fine mese mentre Arnault è il ricco di turno.
> Il Milan ha problemi di passivo e con la Uefa.Questi problemi restano con Arnault,Bezos,Jack Ma,C.Slim,B.Gates ecc ecc.È la soluzione è solo una ed è quella di riordinare i conti e abbassare il monte ingaggi e aumentare le entrate.
> In ordine rigorosamente sparso...
> Arnault non ti porta Mbappè.
> ...



Il fatto è che questa volontà di ripartire non c'è MAI stata. Altrimenti avremmo un Marotta al posto di Gazidis,almeno uno Spalletti al posto di Pioli,un DS al posto di Lerc Massara,un 30 % di introiti da un finto sponsor...qui invece siamo passati da Gattuso a Giampaolo a Pioli,da Caldara Piatek Reina a Kjaer Petagna e Viviano.Non c'è mai stata la volontà di iniziare la risalita.


----------



## Marcex7 (9 Gennaio 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma non ti portano manco i kjaer e i viviano ..


Se tu fossi i Singer ti fideresti di Maldini-Boban-Massara?Non ne hanno beccata una.Ovvio che gli danno poco spazio di manovra


----------



## Marcex7 (9 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Arnault potrebbe minimo minimo fare quello che ha fatto Suning con l’Inda. E in realtà potrebbe fare anche di più.
> 
> Poi molti di voi ragionano come se l’FPF fosse un dogma ma guardate che ho già postato le parole di Infantino della scorsa estate dove diceva che in futuro sarebbe stato reso meno restrittivo per favorire gli investimenti.


Hai visto quanto ha speso Elliott per il mercato?Ti sembrano cifre da Udinese,Parma e Fiorentina?Eppure siamo lì con loro in classifica.
Sicuro che sia una questione di soldi e non di competenze?
Sull'Fpf d'accordissimo con te.Anzi,ti dirò di più:Noi torneremo ad essere da quarto posto solo quando arriverà questa benedetta riforma che accennava Infantino


----------



## Albijol (9 Gennaio 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Meglio così perchè leggo molti di voi che pensano che Elliott non arrivi a fine mese mentre Arnault è il ricco di turno.
> Il Milan ha problemi di passivo e con la Uefa.Questi problemi restano con Arnault,Bezos,Jack Ma,C.Slim,B.Gates ecc ecc.È la soluzione è solo una ed è quella di riordinare i conti e abbassare il monte ingaggi e aumentare le entrate.
> In ordine rigorosamente sparso...
> Arnault non ti porta Mbappè.
> ...



Aumentare le entrate con Politano e Petagna...solo quel fallito di Gazidis può pensare a una cosa del genere.


----------



## Marcex7 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che questa volontà di ripartire non c'è MAI stata. Altrimenti avremmo un Marotta al posto di Gazidis,almeno uno Spalletti al posto di Pioli,un DS al posto di Lerc Massara,un 30 % di introiti da un finto sponsor...qui invece siamo passati da Gattuso a Giampaolo a Pioli,da Caldara Piatek Reina a Kjaer Petagna e Viviano.Non c'è mai stata la volontà di iniziare la risalita.



Perchè i nostri dirigenti hanno dimostrato incapacità e incompetenza.Vuoi perchè sono inesperti,vuoi perchè non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che se sei stato grande giocatore sarai anche grande dirigente.
I soldi per fare meglio di Udinese,Parma e Cagliari ce li abbiamo messi:Se sono stati gettati all'ortiche Elliot può farci ben poco


----------



## Marcex7 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Aumentare le entrate con Politano e Petagna...solo quel fallito di Gazidis può pensare a una cosa del genere.



Su Petagna mi trovi concorde,su Politano meno.L'interista sulla carta è un giocatore che andrebbe a migliorare il nostro reparto.
Il problema sono i Duarte,I Leao e i Krunic.Giocatori che a detta di tutti sarebbero stati dei mezzi giocatori.
Il Guaio è Bennacer al posto di Bakayoko.Questi non sono acquisti sfortunati,ma acquisti sbagliati


----------

